
What Jobs Would You Like to See Most? - uuriko
https://findcovidjobscom949.substack.com/p/what-jobs-would-you-like-to-see-most/comments?r=55jcc&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
uuriko
contact@findcovidjobs.com

We are a covidaccelerator.com startup, please let us know what your feedback
is or if you have any questions/comments.

Thanks!

